# My Mom LIKED her thin dipes and rubber pants!



## kimisaur (Aug 13, 2003)

My mother was just out visiting, and I made a comment about some people having trouble with a parent or MIL over their choice of cloth. She gave me this dumbfounded look and said "They don't understand using cloth?! I WANTED to use cloth, of course".  She went on to say that she did use disposables when she was out and about, since she apparently didn't have a good waterproof tote, and the sposies were good for that, but they were no substitute for cloth at home. I found this fascinating, because I guess I just assumed based on all the "modern diapering not like the old plastic pants" comments that it was toil and drudgery for all, and perhaps she didn't even have the sposie option. I'm really happy my mom chose cloth, way, way before it was so unspeakably cool..... 

-Kimberly


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

that is so cool!
My grandma griped she couldn't wait until my dad pt'd so she could get rid of the cloth, but he was allergic to plastic/rubber pants so that might have been why she hated it so much!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

My mom didn't use disposables cause they were too expensive and apparently the couple times she had me in them I broke out in a horrible rash. So she got cute patterned flannel and made my own







She only used rubber pants for going out. At home I was coverless or (get this!) she had some wool soakers for me!!!! There is still one in my memory box









Tammy


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

nak-my mom is the same way. 2 days after mentioning wanting to use cloth on ds, there was a pkg of gerber pfs, pins, and plastic pants on my doorstep lol. she thinks sposies are "unsafe" and i agree wholeheartedly. i have been telling her about all the "fancypants" -her term lol- we're using and she can't wait to see them when we visit........did i say i love her??


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

How funny, my mom told me just last night that she liked the plastic pants that she used on me. I was showing her the Righteous Baby gallery of all the shell sets, and she said "well, I liked the plastic pants I used". My mom used cloth even though I was born in 1980 when disposables were popular.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

My momma used Cloth on me too! She said its not that she particularly loved Cloth back than, she just hated the chemicals in sposies, and that they were way more paper like, plus cheaper on her pocket book and the enviroment. My momma was a Hippi Momma, lol!

She also mentioned that when she tried sposies, back than the tape wasnt reusable, so when she checked us for poop, and we were dry as a bat, she couldnt retape up the sposie, cause it riped part of the dipe on the sticky part! She said it was such a waste of money!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

My mom was astounded when I told her we'd be using cloth. She loved going out of town, because then she had a good excuse to buy 'sposies. She's shocked when we show up for visits with a big ol' tub o' diapers.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

My mom CDd me and my brother. SHe said the sposies then were no-tapes, like you had to pin them anyway and she figured why bother with that when she could just pin cloth?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

There is a note in my baby book about using cloth diapers on me. The only pics of me are in sposies though (probably because we were travelling to my grandparents though).

Mil used cloth on both her kids. She said her dd had a bleeding rash after being in a sposie so they never used them again.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

My mother used cloth too but that was way back in the 50's and 60's. I also have been using cloth since 1982 when my oldest child was born. I dig it in all its forms, in fact I prefer flats to prefolds. I am not sure why but they just are fun to me. I love it all really.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

My mom used cloth on all of us, including my brother born in 1979. She never liked sposies either.

She lets me talk all the time to her about my diapers, makes me diapers (still working on perfecting), wipes and stuff. I e-mail her links of all the hyena's gorgeous stashes. She would like to be a work-at-home grandma diaper maker someday.

But when she sits to stuff my Fuzzibunz, or match doublers, she said her flats were so much easier. LOL!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

When I was pg with my first I told my mom and aunt that I wanted to use cloth. Oh no! they said. Both used cloth for a short time (me in 1979, and my cousin in 1989) and only had pins and plastic pants. Now with this babe I switched. My mom is talking up my diapers to everyone. ("If I had had these, I never would have used disposables! These don't smell!") But I mean everyone. We went out to lunch last week, and she told some lady at the next table about my fluff.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

My mom loved flats, too! She very carefully taught me a way to fold them that her mother had taught her. I guess it is a bit different than the usual way. A bit of lore that would've been lost had I used sposies!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

My mom thought we were nuts to use cloth too.

She used flannel flats on me, and pins with pull-on plastic pants, but claims that I was allergic to flannel, so she _HAD_ to use 'sposies most of the time.

Now - she's making 4 dozen diapers for Li'l Bug !! Gorgeous little fitteds in cute prints !


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

My mom used cloth on my siblings and me, and we were all born in the '80s. Just prefolds and pins and plastic pants. But she thinks sposies are much nicer. She's proud of me for doing cloth, because she thinks its much harder! I'm a tad bit afraid to bring cloth to her house though in case my dipes end up getting bleached...


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

It's funny you brought this up because me and my best friend's Mom just had a similar conversation a couple of weeks ago. She was asking me about my cloth dipes and we were dishing about them and I mentioned how I don't like DH washing the dipes because he doesn't do it "quite right" and said maybe I am nuts. Anyways she said she was the same way with cloth dipes when her kids were little - she said she would go nuts if anyone else tried to change them or do the laundry because they just weren't folding them right! Hehehehehe.

My Mom on the other hand is the Anti-cloth









Kitty


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

My mother wished for something better than flatfolds and plastic pants, but there just wasn't anything - that's just 'how it was done'.

Pampers came out around that time,but my mother wasn't going for it. She said it seemed uncomfortable to put paper on a baby, and they were pretty much like paper towelling back then (you know, no special 'gel'), so fairly useless anyway.

She always says how she wishes she had the stuff I make for Simone back then, and pats the diapers and soakers I show her wistfully.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

My mom said that I would pick at my sposie until I got a hole in the plastic and then I would pick the cotton out and strew it all in my crib. Guess I was trying to tell her something, lol. She switched to cloth.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Maybe it was the cloth diapers that we wore that bring us here now!
My mom is so supportive of my decision to come back to cloth. When she saw my new bummi's "pant" she said"that's just like what I used for you and your brother!" She is not understanding my desire for all the wonderful cute and functional diapers, (pins and rubber pants worked just fine for you!)but thinks it's great anyway.
I remember when I told her I was pregnant and my fears for our baby's future (political and environmental), her reply was that in early 70s, when she and her friends were having babies, the fear was "where would all the pampers go!"
Go cloth diapering mommas and grandmas!


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, yes! My Mom/Dad CD'd myself and both of my sisters!

I remember when my younger sister would poop in her diapers my Dad would make me bring it to the toilet to rinse it out...







He called it "Ack-n'-pukie Duty!" He'd call down the stairs to my sister and I..."Who's on Ack-n-Pukie Duty???" I dreaded it then, but it sure made my first poopy CD w/ my daughter easy to handle!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

My mom used cloth on both my brother and I ('68 and '70), disposibles were available but both of us had reactions. She didn't use plastic pants either... we turned bright red with those too. My mom loves to mention that she *only* had 2 dozen flats for both my brother and I.







She washed everyday, sometimes more often if necessary. (What Dad? Too cheap to buy Mom another dozen for a little flexiblity??







) But she loves to see the cute diapers that we used for DD and now DS. She's pretty good at matching stuff up when I'm folding diapers too. My MIL used cloth on DH too... another case of red butt with disposibles. She was also a very young mother (17) with very little money and her mother (and her MIL) had used cloth on all 6 of each of their kids.

Kind of traditional I guess.







Both our moms are kind of Hippy crunchy in their own way.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
My mom was astounded when I told her we'd be using cloth. She loved going out of town, because then she had a good excuse to buy 'sposies. She's shocked when we show up for visits with a big ol' tub o' diapers.



















This is exactly what my mom said. I think she still doesn't get why I want to use cloth, even after seeing how easy and cute cloth is now. When I was PG with A my aunt said she would pay for sposies if we were too poor to buy them, just to save us from cloth. And my mom still keeps sposies at her house to "help us out" when we visit.









My grandma, on the other hand, thinks our dipes are amazing. She helped me stuff FBs this weekend. :LOL

Tara


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

My mom gave me a gift of curity guaze prefolds, gerber plastic pants, and pins for Elijahs' baby shower. I kind of laughed at it and basically said no thanks!
Five months later I learned better and that box of dipes was the first cloth I used (thankfully I found better dipes not long after). My mom's proud of me using cloth. She's always showing off the boys dipes when she sees anyone.


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
My mom didn't use disposables cause they were too expensive and apparently the couple times she had me in them I broke out in a horrible rash.

Tammy


This was me too. My mom used a diaper service for a couple months, then switched to bought. I also had dislocatable hips, and doubling up on the cloth helped. If she'd used sposies I would have been put in a cast.

My mom rocks!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

My mom used cloth on all of us (born in 71-74), and sometimes sposies for trips, which gave us rashes. She used gauze flats and plastic pants, although I'm coverless in a lot of my baby pictures. There's a diaper service receipt in my baby scrapbook. She thinks our fitteds and especially pockets are really cool. She was also impressed with the rolled-edge, side pinning technique for prefolds, and also loves our koolade dyed biobottoms. She didn't have any wool soakers for us, but was very familiar with them--I think her mom probably used them on her. My mom has no problem dunking, rinsing, and wringing out a poopy cloth dipe in the toilet.


----------

